# NaNoWriMo this year?



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

So at the school where I work all the 7th graders have signed up to do the youth version of National Novel Writing Month and for motivation are trying to get as many friends/family/faculty members to join in as possible to have a little competition on which of the two 7th grade teams can write the most words. Never one to turn down a challenge, I signed up for one of the teams.

I've been prewriting for about a week now, and I have to say-- it's pretty insane already. It took me a few days just to come up with the kernel of a good idea and a few more days to make that idea make sense. Then I started Monday on refining the setting and that brought with it its own challenges. I'm still concentrating mostly on setting for now, but I'm starting to also think about plot since I think that'll take me the better part of the month, at least.

Last night I took one of my favorite books with a similar theme and broke it down into beats and plot points to see how they developed in that story and it came out to be a lot more complex than I thought. I'm considering doing the same thing with another book or two to see some differences and maybe find some ideas.

It's crazy how much work I'm doing on my own just to prepare for it and how much I've already learned about novel structure. I have a feeling this is going to be a wonderful learning experience.

Anyone else doing it or tried it in the past?


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

I am participating 8D I have participated five years and a row so this will be my sixth... I've reached 50,000 words each and every time as it really pushes me to write since I'm usually pretty lazy haha. I'm told I have a lot of talent for imagining concepts, characters and settings... it may be my one skill in life... since my writing style itself is slow to improve and always needs massive amounts of editing. I'm hoping my story I have planned for this year's NaNoWriMo will be one worth publishing... I have others but I haven't gone back to edit them yet *hates editing xD* though my INTJ friend and ISTJ brother are offering to edit my other works once they have more free time.

50,000 words isn't hard as long as you keep to a regular amount of words per day. I go for about 2000-2500 words per day, which takes a little under two hours per day with my typing speed. It always says 1667 words per day but I like to get ahead in case something happens so I have a cushion ((I'm kind of a sickly person so I fall ill regularly... keeping having potential days off is nice)). PREPARING IS KEY xD My first NaNoWriMo... I didn't have anything planned and it turned out like crap lol. 50,000 words of crap :V I'm never going back to that story to edit lol.

This year, I'm going to be doing a gaiden for a much larger story project I'm working on with some friends ((one friend wants to turn it into a manga and another wants to develop it into an RPG video game, while I want to make a novel out of the full version someday)). We've been working on the story world and everything for one and a half years now so I want to make a spin-off story from it for myself regarding one of my characters to show why she turned out the way she did ((yay covering backstory!)). This character is a minor character in our group story... but I think she has a bit of an overdeveloped backstory worth giving a separate short novel for xD;;

It really is a great self-motivating experience ((an INTP like me needs it 8P)) and I recommend anyone who wants to improve their creative writing skills to participate.

My NaNo profile is here: http://nanowrimo.org/participants/zaleho I'll add other PerC'ers as writing buddies xD


----------



## Bluefireluv (Jun 17, 2013)

I once signed up...
Then realized I couldn't commit ._.

...Yep.


----------



## Khalaris (Sep 9, 2012)

Hmm, I might do NaNo this year, now I don't have to make time for both college and work anymore (yay!).


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I did it last year. I actually finished a few days early. For a non-writer, I was surprised. I didn't finish the story though. Once I hit that deadline I lost motivation. I need stress and deadlines to actually accomplish anything. Once the pressure is off, I'm done.


----------



## Elveni (Feb 22, 2012)

This will be my first year.

Not sure how far I'll get, what with college applications and getting a portfolio together for the Scholastic writing competition.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I am participating this year, too! my username is jrosario91  add me :3


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I'll be participating this year, thanks to this thread! It's nice to have a reminder. I always _intend _to do NaNoWriMo, but I miss it by a month or two. And I go, 'Aw yeah, November. Completely missed that.'

This year I have no excuse.  Gonna get crackin' on my outline... Eventually.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

I just signed up for it after debating it for a while, but who knows how far I will even get. I don't have a plan for what I'm going to write or anything like that. I want it to be something stupid though. I want to write something plot-focused because making an actual sustained long-range plot (instead of just a collection of individual stories, metaphors and moments) is my #1 weakness when it comes to writing.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

I'm in.

National Novel Writing Month


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Yeah, I'm in. Don't know what I'm going to write.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm planning on doing it, I just wish I could decide what to write. (I just have a few days to come up with something too @[email protected])
My name on NaNoWriMo-site is Lurv, if anyone wants to add me. =P


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> I'm planning on doing it, I just wish I could decide what to write. (I just have a few days to come up with something too @[email protected])
> My name on NaNoWriMo-site is Lurv, if anyone wants to add me. =P


Just added you. EnglishVoice.


----------



## kudi (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm going to try it for the first: my link. Its probably going to be just as painful to read as it is to write. ^^. Its encouraging to see others are trying to. Narrowing down some topics to choice from right now.


----------



## kudi (Sep 27, 2011)

Double Post


----------



## Thief Noctis (Jan 6, 2012)

Hmm, I'm considering it. I won't have much time, and I already have a good amount of words from last year's NaNo (which I was unable to complete)... so I'm considering cheating a little and using my current word count as my Day 1 word count. I have college (12 hour days, 3 days a week + 1 day of work experience which will be God knows how long), and in the last week of November I have to be at college for a full 7 days, getting there for 7:30am and not being able to leave until about 8:30pm. Each day. So yeah, I think I'll be entitled to use the word count I got from last year (it's only in 4 figures, nothing too high).

National Novel Writing Month


----------



## Pinion (Jul 31, 2013)

I'm participating and ahead of schedule, or will be once I have time to sit down for my 1600-2000 today. No problems here, but that's due to me having a highly unusual and productive process.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, I finally got around 2k words today.

...Yes, I know I'm still quite behind.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Falling a bit behind schedule--only 3k so far.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I'm at 9k! :tongue: I'm on top of it... So far. Tomorrow (It's 1 AM here, lol, so technically today) I need to get 10,000. I plan to type like mad and get at least 12, 000? So that I'm 2k ahead? Hopefully ? I _have _seemed to start really getting into it.

When it comes to these things, I usually burn out after 2 weeks. So, I'm trying to get so far ahead before that happens that I can't fail. :kitteh:

But, I'm not thinking about the writing quality either, just getting the words down. 
It seems that I _love _dialogue, lol. Pretty much pure-talk. After this competition, there's probably going to be a _lot _of editing of this crappy, horrible prose. But, I love it.

Good luck to everyone who's participatin'!

Oh, and when I said I'd work on an outline? Total bullshit. I'm wingin' it.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Word Dispenser said:


> I'm at 9k! :tongue: I'm on top of it... So far. Tomorrow (It's 1 AM here, lol, so technically today) I need to get 10,000. I plan to type like mad and get at least 12, 000? So that I'm 2k ahead? Hopefully ? I _have _seemed to start really getting into it.
> 
> When it comes to these things, I usually burn out after 2 weeks. So, I'm trying to get so far ahead before that happens that I can't fail. :kitteh:
> 
> ...


Outline? What the fuck is that?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

android654 said:


> Outline? What the fuck is that?


Y'know... It's this word that just came to me, but I seem to be unable to recall its meaning... Huh. Funny, that. Maybe it's one of those made up things that happen in dreams sometimes, and I accidentally let it leak into my conscious.

Ah, well, you know how brains can be.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> It seems that I _love _dialogue, lol. Pretty much pure-talk. After this competition, there's probably going to be a _lot _of editing of this crappy, horrible prose. But, I love it.


Dialogue is great. It's my favorite thing to write. I actually haven't written much of it yet, though. It helps that I only really have two characters so far, and they are both kind of quiet/shy in nature. 

And lol, outlines. Next year I'll have to try actually writing one. _I tell myself every November._


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

android654 said:


> Outline? What the fuck is that?


This might be helpful.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> Dialogue is great. It's my favorite thing to write. I actually haven't written much of it yet, though. It helps that I only really have two characters so far, and they are both kind of quiet/shy in nature.
> 
> And lol, outlines. Next year I'll have to try actually writing one. _I tell myself every November._


Outlines just kill the fun for me. I find that I follow a path when I'm writing, and it diverges into forks upon more forks... And then, when it's all 'over', I go back and write in descriptions, more setting information, more of what I think it needs... And then I find more forks to push in there. 

Stories have a mind of their own. A twisting, reverberating, shifting mass of shape that only solidifies when you decide it does. When you make an outline, it's like you're making the dots for connecting the dots. It makes it easier to connect the dots, and make a more cogent, recognizable shape, but it's not for everyone.

A lot of my favourite authors are seat-of-the-pants authors. If seat-of-the-pants doesn't work for me this NaNoWriMo, then I'll try something different _next _year. But, so far? It's.. Amazing. Freeing. It's like I can write, and my inner-critic doesn't even have a chance to scream at me before I've moved on. :tongue: TAKE THAT, INNER CRITIC. MWA HAHAHA.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Word Dispenser said:


> Y'know... It's this word that just came to me, but I seem to be unable to recall its meaning... Huh. Funny, that. Maybe it's one of those made up things that happen in dreams sometimes, and I accidentally let it leak into my conscious.
> 
> Ah, well, you know how brains can be.





Nonsense said:


> This might be helpful.



You guys, I'm not buying it. This outline thing sounds made up.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

android654 said:


> You guys, I'm not buying it. This outline thing sounds made up.


Oh, you were being sarcastic? Whoops. I'm not usually that slow... I think. orz


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

I got 12000 words in by day 3 and now I'm stuck. Instead, I've gotten distracted on perC. I'm thinking... and getting nowhere. I put this time aside to write and I'm shitting it away.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

monemi said:


> I got 12000 words in by day 3 and now I'm stuck. Instead, I've gotten distracted on perC. I'm thinking... and getting nowhere. I put this time aside to write and I'm shitting it away.


Congrats--you're a writer.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

android654 said:


> Congrats--you're a writer.


Yay! Where's my gold star? I'll get to it. As soon as I run out of internet to read. 

Seriously, though, I had similar start stops the last time I did it. But I got it done in plenty of time. I tend to work in bursts.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

monemi said:


> I got 12000 words in by day 3 and now I'm stuck. Instead, I've gotten distracted on perC. I'm thinking... and getting nowhere. I put this time aside to write and I'm shitting it away.


At least you're ahead, so at least you're not falling behind. Yet.

Have you tried word wars? Or Write or Die. I find those can help.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

I was going to, but I just can't. I like to let my brain marinate in the ideas and plots for a while.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> At least you're ahead, so at least you're not falling behind. Yet.
> 
> Have you tried word wars? Or Write or Die. I find those can help.


I'm very uncomfortable with word wars. I don't know what's going to fly out when I'm put on the spot like that. I'm already a very impulsive person. I might write something extremely bad.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

monemi said:


> I'm very uncomfortable with word wars. I don't know what's going to fly out when I'm put on the spot like that. I'm already a very impulsive person. I might write something extremely bad.


I'm sure it would't be much worse than most of the stuff people usually write during NaNo. I mean, 90% of the stuff I've written for NaNo will probably never see the light of day again. :tongue: It's terrifying.

Anyway, is it that you're stuck with a specific scene, or don't you have any idea of what's going to happen at all?


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> I'm sure it would't be much worse than most of the stuff people usually write during NaNo. I mean, 90% of the stuff I've written for NaNo will probably never see the light of day again. :tongue: It's terrifying.
> 
> Anyway, is it that you're stuck with a specific scene, or don't you have any idea of what's going to happen at all?


I botched the direction of the story. I'm deciding whether to lose a few thousand words or work it into the story. I keep changing my mind. I tried jumping ahead, but what happens earlier on makes too much of a difference to outcome.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

monemi said:


> I botched the direction of the story. I'm deciding whether to lose a few thousand words or work it into the story. I keep changing my mind. I tried jumping ahead, but what happens earlier on makes too much of a difference to outcome.


Don't sweat it, 'Nemi. 

The last time I sat down to write seriously, the exact same thing happened to me, and I ended up losing like 5000 of my 10,000 written words.

In NaNoWriMo, you don't have the time... But, hell, what do I know? You've done NNWM before a few times, haven't you? I haven't.

But, here's what I'll do anyway, when that inevitably happens to me: I'll continue writing, pretending that the scene I need to re-write is already in there, leaving a note in parenthesis and possible highlighted colour to come back to it later, when I have time. The first half and the second half could be disparately different, and only make sense to me.

Maybe I'll have time before NaNoWriMo is over, at the 24th or 25th, maybe I'll already be at 50 k. But it won't really matter if it's before or after.

The entire point of NNWM, I think, is to just get the words out. It doesn't matter if they're in shambles and they need to be edited-- This is the first draft, and it's going to need serious editing anyway.

Buut, that's me. I'm willing to make a huge, big mess of words, and then fine tune it later. The idea is what is more important to me, getting it out there, being efficient... I'm even hoping to _finish _it, but there's no telling. If I do, that means I will have less work to do. Ending a story is very difficult for me.

The editing part is the fun part, which is why I have trouble keeping myself from critiquing and editing as I go. I used to spend an hour on a sentence.

This is a whole new blast of fun for me-- Making a mess of words and then going back, that actually makes more sense for my writing style anyway.

I _know _I will inevitably go back to what I wrote and facepalm, and be like, 'You _idiot, _how could you write _that?' _Then: *Fixfixfix* Hehe.

It's like, you accidentally swallowed a priceless jewel, and then you puke up vomit and have to sort through it to find it, lol. You have to puke first to get to it. Or, you know, get cut open. Either way, it's messy, but the end result is_ awesome._

Anyway, just storm ahead.

There was a neat NNWM blog about writing plot and character changes and events on popsicle sticks and picking them out when you get stuck. The rule is, you're only allowed to switch out the popsicle sticks once per day. 

If I ever get stuck on direction, that might be a cool thing to do.

Do people actually end up reading it in the end, when it's counted?

I know there's a word scrambler, so I thought not.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm curious, does people here know their characters' MBTI/Socionics- or Enneagram-type?


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nonsense said:


> I'm curious, does people here know their characters' MBTI/Socionics- or Enneagram-type?


Before I can seriously write anything I have to know everything about my hero, it's the only way to know where things in the story are going to go, what their motivations will be, how their conversations will sound.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

android654 said:


> Before I can seriously write anything I have to know everything about my hero, it's the only way to know where things in the story are going to go, what their motivations will be, how their conversations will sound.


So you know their types? I'm unsure if my main character's MBTI/Socionics-type, but I think his Enneatype is 6w7.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nonsense said:


> So you know their types? I'm unsure if my main character's MBTI/Socionics-type, but I think his Enneatype is 6w7.


Their MBTI, Enna, Socios, their religion, favorite food, favorite drink, favorite vices, their demeanor, sexual behavior, passtimes, musical tastes, dress--you name it and I know it about my main and key supporting cast. I have to be able to know the person I'm writing in order to be engaged in telling their story, otherwise it starts to feel like a grade-school assignment. Who's got time for that?


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

android654 said:


> Their MBTI, Enna, Socios, their religion, favorite food, favorite drink, favorite vices, their demeanor, sexual behavior, passtimes, musical tastes, dress--you name it and I know it about my main and key supporting cast. I have to be able to know the person I'm writing in order to be engaged in telling their story, otherwise it starts to feel like a grade-school assignment. Who's got time for that?


What is their type, if you don't mind me asking?

I find it very important to know my characters' motivation and fear, because then I know what drives them, but I don't necessarily know their favorite color or favorite sex-position. Although I might consider their sex-life if they're not too young, lol. I also don't mind learning more about my characters as I am writing, though the less I know the more challenging it gets, but... Yeah.

(I was thinking his type might be ISFJ/SEI, but as I'm writing I'm not sure it fits.)


----------



## Pinion (Jul 31, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> I'm curious, does people here know their characters' MBTI/Socionics- or Enneagram-type?


Ni-Te, Fi-Se, and Fe-Ni.



android654 said:


> Before I can seriously write anything I have to know everything about my hero, it's the only way to know where things in the story are going to go, what their motivations will be, how their conversations will sound.


Always seems self-explanatory to me. My writing grows naturally from itself, like uncovering what was supposed to be or always was there.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks @Word Dispenser 

I went out with some friends today while the kids were at school. Came across an art shop with face paints. Had a field day painting their faces and looking like morons grown women going to a coffee shop afterwards. I feel refreshed. I'll have a go at writing after the kids go to bed. See if it goes better for me. 

I've done Nanwrimo 2-3 years ago (can't remember which year). It was fun, but I wasn't worried about quality because I hadn't done any fictional writing since my teens. 

I hate editing. It's best I don't edit my words or there would be nothing left by the time I'm done with it.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

monemi said:


> Thanks @_Word Dispenser_
> 
> I went out with some friends today while the kids were at school. Came across an art shop with face paints. Had a field day painting their faces and looking like morons grown women going to a coffee shop afterwards. I feel refreshed. I'll have a go at writing after the kids go to bed. See if it goes better for me.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I had to learn a lot about temperance in my 10+ years in writing. I think the foundation of a paragraph has to be considered just good enough before moving on to the next, and editing should be only for grammar, maintaining tone and consistency, and the occasional touch-up to dialogue. When going through the editing process you shouldn't be more involved than that.



Nonsense said:


> What is their type, if you don't mind me asking?


ISTP 4w2. The guy I'm writing for NaNoWriMo is rather work obsessed and perhaps a bit selfish, but ultimately believes he's doing the right thing. That doesn't help that he's a 4w2 and going through a stressful time, but heavy conflict is good plot.



> I find it very important to know my characters' motivation and fear, because then I know what drives them, but I don't necessarily know their favorite color or favorite sex-position.


Well, consider a person's sexual attitude or just their attitude towards sex and you will see a lot of correlations to how they interact in social situations. Is she a bit of a tart? Perhaps flirty and willing to hop on the first person who responds to her? That person will behave in a certain way, respond to certain personality types, they interact with different people in different ways because of it. Now take someone who's reserved, who takes a great deal of trust or familiarity to engage sexually with another person. They're more likely to be guarded on a deeper level and that would greatly influence her motivations and perceptions of people. What about someone vulnerable? They're more prone to being the target of some person who's eager quick sex, or too willing to attach the kindest body in close proximity, and that can play in heavily with how they interact with people. There are various combinations that can be made in sex alone, but drop in a whole host of variables and you can build a believable person by learning more about them.



> Although I might consider their sex-life if they're not too young, lol. I also don't mind learning more about my characters as I am writing, though the less I know the more challenging it gets, but... Yeah.


It definitely becomes more difficult to write about a person or the world around them without knowing them. It's kind of like guessing what a celebrity is like by knowing them through their movies. You can get an image, but it'll feel a bit hollow and wrong until you step into their shoes.

I try to approach writing like method acting. The more you know what it is like to be this person, live their life, understand their vantage point of the world at large, the better you can craft a story for them.



> (I was thinking his type might be ISFJ/SEI, but as I'm writing I'm not sure it fits.)


I don't write extraverts as my protagonists because I would find it grating to spend all that time with an E who views the world from the outside in when I have so much experience seeing things from the inside out. Also, not to toot our horn, but introverts make better characters and more compelling heroes. There's just more meat there.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

android654 said:


> Yeah, I had to learn a lot about temperance in my 10+ years in writing. I think the foundation of a paragraph has to be considered just good enough before moving on to the next, and editing should be only for grammar, maintaining tone and consistency, and the occasional touch-up to dialogue. When going through the editing process you shouldn't be more involved than that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, interesting.

I never really thought about personality type when writing my characters, but I suppose I should. I don't really know. They come alive in their own way and seem to tell me the way they want to be written.

I'd argue though, that much of the time, introverts take center stage as main characters. In the world of fiction, at least. And, rightfully so. 

I think it's a great deal more _challenging_ to write a character that is both an extrovert, but also complex, interesting, and believable. Extroverts in writing can so easily come across as vapid, cheerful morons. :laughing:

I'm not sure if it's true, but if you were to take a look at characters like House. I didn't watch much of this show, granted, but I watched enough to see that he was very convoluted. And yet it's argued that he could actually be an extrovert. But, introvert is also argued vehemently.

I like to see characters that tread that line, confuse and yet intrigue people. I'd imagine I'd like to write such a character as well, but I suppose I have yet to meet one in my head. Maybe they'll find me in this NNWM month. :tongue:


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Word Dispenser said:


> Hmm, interesting.
> 
> I never really thought about personality type when writing my characters, but I suppose I should. I don't really know. They come alive in their own way and seem to tell me the way they want to be written.
> 
> ...


It's not so much that they can't be compelling, but rather that the character would get on my nerves so it would be me half-assing him and producing something poor or abandoning the project altogether. I can use extraverts in the supporting cast but in the written language-- I'm reminded of a joke by Chris Rock where he says that musicians get all the attention from women because they're withdrawn, mysterious, and hold their attention at a very high price. Comedians, on the other hand are whores, they give themselves freely, are available to whomever will receive them, and hand out their attention by the handful. I think that sums up the difference between the verts in literature. The written language is still a very intimate realm, and I think in intimacy we're better equipped to shine than an extravert who's given you so much so quickly. I think extraverts shine best in film and television, and in the godawful thing that has become pop/rap/country/mainstream music. When things are quiet, and it's an exchange between two people or a person and a quiet world, you need an introvert behind it to make that connection--we understand quiet.

House is a talented liar. That is when he is with his staff and in public, he is the ENTJ who takes shit from no one and does what he wants, but in private he is the most self-destructive ISFP in existence and slowly tries to find a way to commit suicide by existing. He's a good character that walks the line, but in his true person he is an introvert.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

android654 said:


> It's not so much that they can't be compelling, but rather that the character would get on my nerves so it would be me half-assing him and producing something poor or abandoning the project altogether. I can use extraverts in the supporting cast but in the written language-- I'm reminded of a joke by Chris Rock where he says that musicians get all the attention from women because they're withdrawn, mysterious, and hold their attention at a very high price. Comedians, on the other hand are whores, they give themselves freely, are available to whomever will receive them, and hand out their attention by the handful. I think that sums up the difference between the verts in literature. The written language is still a very intimate realm, and I think in intimacy we're better equipped to shine than an extravert who's given you so much so quickly. I think extraverts shine best in film and television, and in the godawful thing that has become pop/rap/country/mainstream music. When things are quiet, and it's an exchange between two people or a person and a quiet world, you need an introvert behind it to make that connection--we understand quiet.
> 
> House is a talented liar. That is when he is with his staff and in public, he is the ENTJ who takes shit from no one and does what he wants, but in private he is the most self-destructive ISFP in existence and slowly tries to find a way to commit suicide by existing. He's a good character that walks the line, but in his true person he is an introvert.


I think people get confused by what an extrovert really is. They like to be around people. People energize extroverts. This doesn't mean that extroverts need to be the center of attention or particularly want to be the center of attention. It's not the same thing at all. Quiet extroverts are assumed to be introverts.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

monemi said:


> I think people get confused by what an extrovert really is. They like to be around people. People energize extroverts. This doesn't mean that extroverts need to be the center of attention or particularly want to be the center of attention. It's not the same thing at all. Quiet extroverts are assumed to be introverts.


I get that, it's just that I don't think it's compelling to read about that kind of protagonist. The need for mass interaction to function reads kind of cheap and woks better in a visual medium than in a written one. Whether something is written in third or first person, the communication is still a quiet, contemplative, and intimate tone, something that gets lost when the net of the supporting cast is spread too wide or given the same level of prominence as the hero. I just don't think it works on paper, literally.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

android654 said:


> I get that, it's just that I don't think it's compelling to read about that kind of protagonist. The need for mass interaction to function reads kind of cheap and woks better in a visual medium than in a written one. Whether something is written in third or first person, the communication is still a quiet, contemplative, and intimate tone, something that gets lost when the net of the supporting cast is spread too wide or given the same level of prominence as the hero. I just don't think it works on paper, literally.


What about American Psycho? Vanity Fair? Sherlock Holmes? One Flew Out of the Cuckoo's Next? 

I think some extroverts are mistyped as introverts just because they aren't loud.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

monemi said:


> Vanity Fair?


Never read it.



> Sherlock Holmes?


I preferred Marlowe and Spade. They were smarter, more introspective, and were more influential to the modern detective than Holmes has been. As a speculative fiction author, I take those books to be essential to understanding modern-day crime novels.

Also, in Doyle's stories the most compelling thing was the whodunnit aspect of the story. Never after reading any Holmes story did I find myself curious about the characters' lives beyond the story, as the mystery was the draw, not him.



> What about American Psycho? One Flew Out of the Cuckoo's Next?


There is always an exception for mental illness and subversive environments that parody the darkness of the world around them. Those two books in particular are more about their settings than the characters, and their heroes are so fucked up that typing them by MBTI doesn't really apply as fixedly as it would to characters one could easily relate to. 



> I think some extroverts are mistyped as introverts just because they aren't loud.


That could be very true with people, but in literature I think you can pick them apart easily. Well, more easily.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

android654 said:


> Never read it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think most writers are introverts and have a bias.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

monemi said:


> I think most writers are introverts and have a bias.


*Shrugs* Thats fair.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

android654 said:


> Well, consider a person's sexual attitude or just their attitude towards sex and you will see a lot of correlations to how they interact in social situations.


Perhaps. My main character this year is a kid, so I don't think sex will be brought up tbh.



android654 said:


> I don't write extraverts as my protagonists because I would find it grating to spend all that time with an E who views the world from the outside in when I have so much experience seeing things from the inside out. Also, not to toot our horn, but introverts make better characters and more compelling heroes. There's just more meat there.


I think that's kind of subjective. I like to try and make my characters different and varied anyways, so some of my characters are likely going to be extroverts. 

And my favorite thing to write is dialogue (contemplation is nice and all, but I think it's interesting to show different sides of a character by also having them play off of other characters), so it's nice if my character isn't a _complete _loner.  Not that an introvert would have to be, but I think an extrovert is more likely to initiate conversations. 



Word Dispenser said:


> Hmm, interesting.
> 
> I never really thought about personality type when writing my characters, but I suppose I should. I don't really know. They come alive in their own way and seem to tell me the way they want to be written.


Well, I definitely don't think it's something you _have _to do. It's just something I like doing.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> Well, I definitely don't think it's something you _have _to do. It's just something I like doing.


It's probably something I _will _do, after I've written them, or in the middle. It'll be fun to figure it out. 'Huh, who would've thought that character is an INTP.'

But, then, I have this problem with uncertainty. I think I might be good at discerning personality types, but I'm not sure. :laughing: There seems to be so much controversy, particularly when you bring socionics into the equation, or the cognitive functions themselves.

The easiest thing to discern is probably the dichotomies.

It's funny. The more I know about typology, the less confident I am that I can type _anyone, _including myself. It's easier if I don't mix it up and just stick to one area, I suppose.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> It's funny. The more I know about typology, the less confident I am that I can type _anyone, _including myself. It's easier if I don't mix it up and just stick to one area, I suppose.


It can be pretty complicated, but then I also think it's kind of interesting that way. And it gives me a lot of inspiration too, when it comes to thinking about my characters. "Hmm, maybe I should make them conflictors to make things worse." etc.

(Then there's the narcissistic part of me that likes to imagine other people arguing over my characters' type... *cough* :blushed


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> It can be pretty complicated, but then I also think it's kind of interesting that way. And it gives me a lot of inspiration too, when it comes to thinking about my characters. "Hmm, maybe I should make them conflictors to make things worse." etc.
> 
> (Then there's the narcissistic part of me that likes to imagine other people arguing over my characters' type... *cough* :blushed


Lol, yeah, I have that narcissist too. But, then, for me, it's like: 'I wonder what people will think my character's types are,' rather than, 'my characters types are this: Do people disagree, and if so, could they convince me of their point of view?'

The latter would only happen if my book was popular. But, I'd be less likely to choose definitively what type each character is, I'd more have a general idea, and then it would interest me to know how people break down the character's actions, thoughts, and motives.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> The latter would only happen if my book was popular. But, I'd be less likely to choose definitively what type each character is, I'd more have a general idea, and then it would interest me to know how people break down the character's actions, thoughts, and motives.


That's one way to go about it too. Although I have a type in mind for most of my characters (though I'm kind of going by their test results, since I made the list before I really got the functions... yeah, I decided to make a list of my characters' types in my phone's notes). At the same time I'm not really confident in my understanding of the functions, so I'd be pretty open to other interpretations. I feel more certain of my characters' Enneagram-types (for the most part), but people will think what they will of course. If anyone with an interest in personality theory actually ends up reading my stuff, that is. And that is dependent on me finishing something I'm pleased with too. Either way, it's nice to dream.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> That's one way to go about it too. Although I have a type in mind for most of my characters (though I'm kind of going by their test results, since I made the list before I really got the functions... yeah, I decided to make a list of my characters' types in my phone's notes). At the same time I'm not really confident in my understanding of the functions, so I'd be pretty open to other interpretations. I feel more certain of my characters' Enneagram-types (for the most part), but people will think what they will of course. If anyone with an interest in personality theory actually ends up reading my stuff, that is. And that is dependent on me finishing something I'm pleased with too. Either way, it's nice to dream.


Dream, and dream big, and never stop. 

That's actually a fun and clever idea. Taking a personality test and putting yourself in the mind of your character. Huh.

I always make things more complicated than they need to be. :laughing:


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> Dream, and dream big, and never stop.
> 
> That's actually a fun and clever idea. Taking a personality test and putting yourself in the mind of your character. Huh.
> 
> I always make things more complicated than they need to be. :laughing:


Well, I don't put too much stock in test results anymore, but for a character they are okay. They're a place to start, at least. And some of the questions can be interesting to answer for my characters.

Although, I imagine their results might be different if I answer for them truthfully, and if I answer the way I think they would want to answer. For some of them, at least.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nonsense said:


> Perhaps. My main character this year is a kid, so I don't think sex will be brought up tbh.


Don't you find it difficult to write children? I do. I find ti restrictive and can't seem to find a place to put them, so they wind up in the background or not at all.




> I think that's kind of subjective. I like to try and make my characters different and varied anyways, so some of my characters are likely going to be extroverts.
> 
> And my favorite thing to write is dialogue (contemplation is nice and all, but I think it's interesting to show different sides of a character by also having them play off of other characters), so it's nice if my character isn't a _complete _loner.  Not that an introvert would have to be, but I think an extrovert is more likely to initiate conversations.


But you're making a person here, not a caricature. Intro, Extro--the goal should be to tell the life of a person, or a portion of thier life, to the reader. If you're writing an I, unless she's experienced a great deal of trauma, and/or has the motivation to never look another person in the face, there will always be enough room to maneuver the story and dialogue to explore all sides of the person. http://personalitycafe.com/members/monemi.html If only one thing comes out of your character's mouth and she only has one side to explore, then you've got a problem.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

android654 said:


> Don't you find it difficult to write children? I do. I find ti restrictive and can't seem to find a place to put them, so they wind up in the background or not at all.


It is challenging, since I worry a lot if I make him sound too old at times. Still, I can somewhat remember what it was like to be a kid. And since the story is from his point of view it's easy enough to find a place to put him. So it's kind of a kid's story, I guess. Except I mostly write for myself. Ehehehe.



> But you're making a person here, not a caricature. Intro, Extro--the goal should be to tell the life of a person, or a portion of thier life, to the reader. If you're writing an I, unless she's experienced a great deal of trauma, and/or has the motivation to never look another person in the face, there will always be enough room to maneuver the story and dialogue to explore all sides of the person. If only one thing comes out of your character's mouth and she only has one side to explore, then you've got a problem.


Well, I never said that. :tongue: Just saying that extrovert characters can have their advantages too.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Nonsense said:


> It is challenging, since I worry a lot if I make him sound too old at times. Still, I can somewhat remember what it was like to be a kid. And since the story is from his point of view it's easy enough to find a place to put him. So it's kind of a kid's story, I guess. Except I mostly write for myself. Ehehehe.
> 
> 
> Well, I never said that. :tongue: Just saying that extrovert characters can have their advantages too.


I never been able to write kids, and I started writing seriously at twelve. It's like I can't relate tot he character.

Stayed in, got work done, and I'm finally past the 10G mark. It's like the first 100 pages. The hard part is now done.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

android654 said:


> I never been able to write kids, and I started writing seriously at twelve. It's like I can't relate tot he character.


Ah, heh. I wasn't that precocious as a kid. And now I feel too childish for my age. =P Ah well. 

I got around 5k words, and now I'm not sure how to continue my story.  While I do have another scene in mind that I could skip to, I'm not sure how I want to continue after _that _either. That's what I get for always winging it I guess.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

Entered! To have something productive to tinker around with while I wait for college.

http://nanowrimo.org/participants/zippy-bawbaw/novels/interim-crossroads

Keep your toes uncurled for the first few beginnings t'nite ;B

Sent from my Huawei Y301A1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I... I just killed off my first character today. I am traumatized. I wasn't expecting this plot twist!

Is it weird that when I'm writing this, it's exactly like I'm reading it, and I have about as much idea as what's happening as I would if I_ were _reading an actual book?


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> I... I just killed off my first character today. I am traumatized. I wasn't expecting this plot twist!
> 
> Is it weird that when I'm writing this, it's exactly like I'm reading it, and I have about as much idea as what's happening as I would if I_ were _reading an actual book?


Can't say I've experienced this myself yet, but I'm sure it's not unheard of. Sounds kind of interesting.

I... the plan was for me to try and churn out at least 3k words today, so that I would have 10k words in all, but I have yet to write anything. I just can't seem to get any ideas, and I would like it if my writing was at least somewhat inspired, if not good.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Word Dispenser said:


> I... I just killed off my first character today. I am traumatized. I wasn't expecting this plot twist!
> 
> Is it weird that when I'm writing this, it's exactly like I'm reading it, and I have about as much idea as what's happening as I would if I_ were _reading an actual book?


That's actually how all my writing goes. It's a symptom of not outlining. I've researched this pretty well, and none of my favorite writers outline their work. They merely get an idea and type away until the final product reveals itself. The story is already there, you're the one that has to find it. Too much planning dilutes the process.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

11,365 words/38 pages. Yes, I'm behind, I should have had 16,667 by today, but I only wrote on last Sunday, Tuesday, and today so far so I think if I start writing every single day I should catch up. I really don't want to fail at this. I'm really surprised at how far I got though. I haven't written this much for a single piece literally since I was 12 (I'm 22 now).

You guys, I have no idea how to write a book though. So far there is no clearly obvious plot. It's kind of like the Big Lebowski in that there are a number of occurrences that seem like they should pan out into a clearly discernible plot arc, but they never do. In fact it's gotten to the point where I've started doing this on purpose. I thought doing NaNoWriMo would help with my inability to write a plot but apparently not.

Also there is no pacing. Important scenes happen in like 2 pages and then the two main characters have a random conversation about making a movie about their lives for like 4 pages.

Also I have no idea how to disperse dialogue and exposition. Honestly most of it is dialogue, which is good because it's something I need to improve on, but then I write dialogue for like 5 pages with only occasional descriptors of what they're doing and then I'm like "wait, it's a novel, not a play!" and then I write like a page of random exposition about the main character running track races as a teenager or something. I don't know how to make a homogeneous mixture of dialogue and exposition. Part of this is also probably because I really don't read enough fiction. I think I'm going to have to start reading books on my commute to work. I have barely any description of character appearances or setting too. I mentioned vaguely once in the entire book thus far that it's set in rural Oregon but other than than it's just "miscellaneous rural hinterland."

Also I'm not sure how shitty this all is compared to other NaNoWriMo stuff. I know I have some stuff in here that's really good, but I feel like my characters may suck. My characters are all supposed to be drug-addicted ******** but I feel like they're not 100% accurate to the expressions, mannerisms, and lifestyles of actual drug-addicted ********. I'm like "do they sound too smart to be ********? is their grammar too proper?"


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> I'm curious, does people here know their characters' MBTI/Socionics- or Enneagram-type?


So far I have: a VERY depressive 6w7 ESFJ, a 5w6 INTP, and a 7w8 ESFP. I think.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

thismustbetheplace said:


> So far I have: a VERY depressive 6w7 ESFJ, a 5w6 INTP, and a 7w8 ESFP. I think.


Oh dear, depressive characters.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Nonsense said:


> Oh dear, depressive characters.


It's funny that the ESFJ is the depressive one. You'd expect it to be the INTP, but he's kind of a "chill philosophical dude" type. Just sitting on the sidelines watching it all happen with fascination.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

thismustbetheplace said:


> It's funny that the ESFJ is the depressive one. You'd expect it to be the INTP, but he's kind of a "chill philosophical dude" type. Just sitting on the sidelines watching it all happen with fascination.


Yeah, I guess. o: Although it's not restricted to type, of course.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

android654 said:


> That's actually how all my writing goes. It's a symptom of not outlining. I've researched this pretty well, and none of my favorite writers outline their work. They merely get an idea and type away until the final product reveals itself. The story is already there, you're the one that has to find it. Too much planning dilutes the process.


Yeah, well... I've never been _able _to outline, but I've never written long enough to shock myself when writing, lol. 

My favourite authors are also seat-of-the-pants, for the most part.

The ones who have outlines have a tendency to be too descriptive and... Organized. It can be tedious and long in some areas.

I think that seat-of-the-pants is probably best for the shiniest gems. Of course, you need to cut and polish them, but in the end, they will only be that way because you unearthed them randomly.

Like Michaelangelo said, 'I saw the angel in the marble and carved until I set him free.'


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh, 7w8 ESFP character, why did you drive your dad's pickup truck into your drug dealer's trailer?

12,603 words! Hoping to get to at least 13,000 before bed and hopefully 13,500.


----------



## Devin87 (May 15, 2011)

18,434

I did three 30 minute sprints tonight and caught right up. I finally got my setup done and am ready to move on to plot point one and the reaction tomorrow (yes, I'm setting this thing up very formulaically, but it was the only way to make it make sense...). I'm a little nervous about the fact that it took me so long to get to plot point one, but things should move faster from here since this is where the story starts getting exciting, so hopefully I'll plow through it.

And most of the first part of my story sucks, but at least it's there. I can tell you now there'll be a lot of rewriting of the beginning going on in December/January/February. There are some wonderful little nuggets in there, though.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

14,007 words! Still behind but I'm catching up 

Also my story went into a WEIRD direction. I mean the entire story *is* a weird direction but...I don't even know what the fuck is going on anymore.

EDIT: So I think I'm done with NaNoWriMo. I probably should have planned out my story more but it isn't really going anywhere interesting. But it's been real, and I did get some good lines and concepts out of it.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I stopped writing a couple of days ago.

The inner critic has wrenched its way from my intestines and is beginning to devour.

I'm getting a couple hundred words out, and it's like trying to squeeze rocks for lemon juice.

I had a few ideas on my walk today to smooth it out... Ultimately, I just have to get through it. 

19949 words.

I'm going to try to get back on it now.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm at 24,010 so I should reach the goal of 25,000 later tonight, which is great since I fell dreadfully far behind this week. It's the halfway point and it's halfway through November already... so I'm on a good pace, but I really need to be done before Thanksgiving lol.

One easy way to rack up words when you're in a brain fart about what to write next is to add descriptions of the environment, objects, people, etc. My main character was walking down a beach at the coastline of a temperate rainforest during my session yesterday and describing the beach setting scored me an easy 1300 words by itself while I tried thinking about what scene I wanted to have follow it. I've found that having 100-200 words of description for anything moderately important can be really helpful for keeping the pace up.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

Matthew Nisshoku said:


> One easy way to rack up words when you're in a brain fart about what to write next is to add descriptions of the environment, objects, people, etc. My main character was walking down a beach at the coastline of a temperate rainforest during my session yesterday and describing the beach setting scored me an easy 1300 words by itself while I tried thinking about what scene I wanted to have follow it. I've found that having 100-200 words of description for anything moderately important can be really helpful for keeping the pace up.


I try to do that, but I'm not very good at describing environments and such. It takes me forever to decide what it should look like and find the words to describe.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> I try to do that, but I'm not very good at describing environments and such. It takes me forever to decide what it should look like and find the words to describe.


I filled in words with a random stint, to express the chaos of the zombie apocalyptic environment, since I was being pretty heavy with the dialogue. It was a little scene with the only window cleaner who still goes to his job, and requires a shot gun to complete it. And he loves it.

Anyway, my best advice is to just keep writing. Make shit up just to keep going. 

Change your character's no to a yes, make someone burst into the room, introduce a character, make a minor plot twist.. Have fun with it.


----------



## gatsby (Sep 6, 2012)

It's probably a bad sign that I find myself making up words when I can't think of the right one :frustrating:. Today's made-up word: noncomment. 

Anyway, I thought about giving up a few days ago, but I'm going to try and push through. Currently at 27,011, we'll see how much farther I can haul this carcass of cliche ideas and cardboard characters 

The main characters are an ENTJ and an INFJ, I believe.


----------



## DemonAbyss10 (Oct 28, 2010)

I never have time to write for NaNoWriMo sadly. Instead I am still slowly piecing together my anachronistic fantasy series.

and since people are listing MBTI/enneagram for characters might as well label mine as well.

for the main group (there are a bunch more in the way of major characters but I really just am gonna write the top 3.)

You have the typical INTJ antagonist (who isn't evil, he just does what he thinks is necessary to fix the world/humanity without letting morals get in the way. Also is one of the 3 archmagi leading the empire.)
The main viewpoint protagonist is more of an INFJ or ISFJ. not necessarily depressive, but he is a mercenary that is haunted by past events.
Then you have the Daughter of the antagonist who is a psychotic, loose cannon of a mage, well, ritual/blood mage. And she is a very fun character to write considering she does some minor 4th wall breaking for comic relief at times.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Would it be wrong of me to state that I started like 24 hours ago, have already reached 10.000 words and didn't bother starting until the 22nd of November to actually make it a challenge?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Scelerat said:


> Would it be wrong of me to state that I started like 24 hours ago, have already reached 10.000 words and didn't bother starting until the 22nd of November to actually make it a challenge?


Never would have known I'd be capable of that until I actually got lazy and procrastinated. It seems I can churn out 3000 words per hour, if I want to... 

Good challenge though. Hope you make it. :kitteh: 

I may not even... 31 thousand here. I didn't write for a couple of days, so today I've rocketed out the most... Doesn't mean it's high quality words, though.


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> Never would have known I'd be capable of that until I actually got lazy and procrastinated. It seems I can churn out 3000 words per hour, if I want to...
> 
> Good challenge though. Hope you make it. :kitteh:
> 
> I may not even... 31 thousand here. I didn't write for a couple of days, so today I've rocketed out the most... Doesn't mean it's high quality words, though.


Take it from someone who has 2 x 65000 word "almost finished" novels on his harddrive, your own judgment of quality is usually too high. Stephen King said it best when he said that he likes to get the first draft done in under 30 days so he doesn't have time to start thinking about how much it sucks.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Scelerat said:


> Take it from someone who has 2 x 65000 word "almost finished" novels on his harddrive, your own judgment of quality is usually too high. Stephen King said it best when he said that he likes to get the first draft done in under 30 days so he doesn't have time to start thinking about how much it sucks.


That's probably a good way of doing it. I feel like I'm running ahead of my inner critic, and if I stop, my inner critic will catch up and start cutting. :laughing:


----------



## Scelerat (Oct 21, 2012)

Word Dispenser said:


> That's probably a good way of doing it. I feel like I'm running ahead of my inner critic, and if I stop, my inner critic will catch up and start cutting. :laughing:


More or less yeah, once I stop or give myself a chance to actually start reviewing I start cutting myself and my writing to pieces and I just stop doing it.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

My problem is that I can let myself write a lot of crap once I first get started, but when I then come back to my text I just go "nope" and lose all motivation to continue. Then I try to start writing in a different document without looking at what I last wrote, but that's kind of hard too because I forget what was happening easily. >_>


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> My problem is that I can let myself write a lot of crap once I first get started, but when I then come back to my text I just go "nope" and lose all motivation to continue. Then I try to start writing in a different document without looking at what I last wrote, but that's kind of hard too because I forget what was happening easily. >_>


I'm often concerned about forgetting what I wrote... And in that way, it's weird to forge ahead. But, I do anyway, and hope that it flows. And even if it doesn't, can always go back and edit after.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Scelerat said:


> Take it from someone who has 2 x 65000 word "almost finished" novels on his harddrive, your own judgment of quality is usually too high. Stephen King said it best when he said that he likes to get the first draft done in under 30 days so he doesn't have time to start thinking about how much it sucks.


Then I must have something magnificent on my hands because I've got 39k worth of rubbish. I cringe at the thought of anyone reading it. No, just... no.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Scelerat said:


> More or less yeah, once I stop or give myself a chance to actually start reviewing I start cutting myself and my writing to pieces and I just stop doing it.


If I edit, I come down to about 3 three sentences from 8k words. Shit.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

Made it to 50k xD Wooooo I have so much editing to do, oh god...










This was a hard NaNoWriMo for me this year. Lots of real life issues tried getting in the way, but I somehow pulled through xD I am happy.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I'm at 44 thousand right now. 

I'll get to 50 tomorrow, methinks. :tongue:


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

monemi said:


> Then I must have something magnificent on my hands because I've got 39k worth of rubbish. I cringe at the thought of anyone reading it. No, just... no.


Lol, I feel the same way about mine. It's 44 thousand words of dreadfulness.

But, oh well. I WILL FINISH.

And then I will probably never want to look at it again. But, it's pretty good for my first attempt at NaNoWriMo. 

It was a good idea I had, but then it kind of morphed and became something different than intended, and don't think the good idea I had ended up being handled very well in application.

I mean, when you have to write so fast, it's like, 

SUDDENLY, A SPACESHIP.

Quite literally happened in my book.


----------



## monemi (Jun 24, 2013)

Word Dispenser said:


> Lol, I feel the same way about mine. It's 44 thousand words of dreadfulness.
> 
> But, oh well. I WILL FINISH.
> 
> ...


48k. Can I just write: blah blah blahblah for the last 2k words?


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

monemi said:


> 48k. Can I just write: blah blah blahblah for the last 2k words?


45 now! Huff puff. *Typetypetypey*

And no, you can't. *Throws a couple of oars* Now put your back into it!


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

I'm on 42k words right now. I probably will make it, though I think my writing is getting even worse and worse. Not really sure what to do with the story now. Maybe I'll start writing the beginning of the story from another character's pov or add some backstory... That's not entirely cheating, right? =P

Edit: Also, I might have given up on this if I didn't want the Scrivener discount so bad. Scrivener is such a sexy program, from what I remember of the trial. >_>


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

I did iiit. Yaaay.


----------



## d e c a d e n t (Apr 21, 2013)

And now I got 51763 words.  Apparently I wrote 8990 words today... (I should try writing 10 more so I get 9k =P) And I usually find it hard to write 100 words a day.


----------



## Word Dispenser (May 18, 2012)

Nonsense said:


> And now I got 51763 words.  Apparently I wrote 8990 words today... (I should try writing 10 more so I get 9k =P) And I usually find it hard to write 100 words a day.


The most I wrote in one day in all of November was the last day, today. A bit over 4000 words. I can easily write 1000 words in under a half an hour, my typing speed, but it would seem that I was writing with little 3000 word bursts every other day since after day 11 I got real stressed and dropped writing for a few days, lol. 

And, like you, I felt like my writing was worsening and worsening. Pretty sure there's a lot of consistency errors and weird plot things I added in, and things I imagined into it... I haven't even reached the actual _ending _yet, but I know where it'll lead. At least I have the 50 k! Yay me. I succeeded!

Never thought I'd get past 10 k, as that's how far I got on my own, so I'm proud. :tongue:


----------

